# A green sport!



## OMGdesigns (Apr 12, 2012)

Well i know the majority of us riders appreciate trying to preserve what we have, so we came up with a way to help keep snowboards and skis out of our landfills  OMG designsgive us a look i am a newbie web designer and this is the first one that i have created, critiquing totally accepted, so hope to get some feed back!


----------



## ilikecoupons (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds cool, but what are you going to do if you run out of snowboards? Realistically, how many people will donate their snowboards without being compensated? Honestly, I don't think the sport is popular enough to have a large enough amount of people donating snowboards to a single company to sustain it's existence.

Still, mad props for the idea.


----------



## OMGdesigns (Apr 12, 2012)

ilikecoupons said:


> sounds cool, but what are you going to do if you run out of snowboards? Realistically, how many people will donate their snowboards without being compensated? Honestly, I don't think the sport is popular enough to have a large enough amount of people donating snowboards to a single company to sustain it's existence.
> 
> Still, mad props for the idea.



Actually we get resorts, for instance Whistler Blackcomb, who donate to us, and in return we help them to promote a greener sport. Win win all around man. As to being popular enough, dude look at how its boomed and still growing  and thanks for the props dude!!


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

I like them, have seen them before too, not sure if you were behind the ones I saw.
There are board benches up Blackcomb MTN and some of the ski chairs in Whistler village.
I have a few pretty much dead boards lying around here, I am pretty handy with tools too..... but nah I won't copy you maybe I will doing a shelving unit.


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

Awesome. I might look into some of this stuff when I move. Kind of liking the idea of a snowboard themed back room where I can keep my stuff and relax. Mancave


----------

